# New Sage Bambino Plus owner



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Hi All.
New to the forum (2 introductory posts in the Newby area). Was originally fishing for some dialogue as to what options I had upgrading from a bean to cup machine with a £500 budget. Obviously a question that had been asked too many times looking at the responses (0).

Anyway, following extensive research by yours truly, I decided that the coffee machine that met my simplistic requirements was the Sage Bambino Plus.

Ordered direct from Sage, overly excited as to what this will bring to my daily coffee intake. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)




----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)




----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Oooowww i spy a set of Black-Mirror-Scales


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> Oooowww i spy a set of Black-Mirror-Scales


You are correct sir.


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> Oooowww i spy a set of Black-Mirror-Scales


I spy a fellow Boltonian


----------

